# lost 2 silver labs pups



## phazer07 (Dec 4, 2006)

go by the name thor and mooge lost on 3/18/07
help!!!!


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Give us some info last seen and such ?

Irish


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Aren't these the same dogs posted on the open forum????

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=37538


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

I dont know but the names are differnt and the one lost before was a brown Lab . Lets hope there isnt someone out there hurting dogs for fun .
Stuff like that makes me sick .

Irish


----------



## phazer07 (Dec 4, 2006)

thor has a blue collar and is male mooge is a female with a purple collar
both had rabbies shots. will obey if u say sit,stay,down,release. poddy trained.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Where were theese dogs lost at ? Give us some info it will help .

Thanks Irish


----------



## phazer07 (Dec 4, 2006)

i last saw my dogs in my yard around 9pm i went to let them in at 9:30 but they werent in the fenced in area. i heard barking and yipping so i got in my truck and they were no where to be found i live in wheaton,Ill. i was going to bring them for their firsthunt in nd please help me.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

I have cousins that live in Weaton if you give me a area to look they will go out ,also have you checked with the Dupage humane shelter ? 
Or local police ?

Let me know Irish


----------



## phazer07 (Dec 4, 2006)

great news i found my pups they were with some old guy and he taught them to go fetch a stick im so happy


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Congrates....glad to hear that you found the little guys.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I like happy endings....glad to hear it worked out and you got some free training out of it. :lol:


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

thank the lord.i know how it feels to be looking for dogs. i have two siberian huskies and they will run away as much as they can! the one actually just got his leg all torn up cuz he got hit by a car!im happy that you found them cuz i know it hard to be looking for your dog and its always a big relief to know theyre ok.whatc a happy ending.


----------



## steaveford (May 23, 2011)

I know very well, how to feels to be for the dogs to us. I have three Siberian Huskies, and they will run away as much as they can you are really only lost his leg all torn up cuss. He got hit by a car. I am happy with you like them because I know it's hard to look for your dogs and its always a great relief to know.


----------

